# Eating eggs everyday



## Nermeen (Oct 12, 2016)

Can I feed my gsd (aged :nerd::nerd:8 months ) 4 boiled eggs everyday morning?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

good question. I feed me two dogs a boiled egg every morning as part of their breakfast, but just one. And if I need them to do tracking, just the egg in the morning.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

my guess is they will fart you out of existence with 4 eggs a day.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is totally animal protein. 75 calories each. I cannot see any reason why a dog could not eat 4 a day. 

Hard boiled might cause more gas. I guess. Maybe. You can nuke them, fry them in butter, scramble them with milk and fry in butter, or feed them raw. You can make them for your breakfast and eat the whites and give the dog the yolks. Egg is like the perfect food for dogs.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Is that what you're feeding for the dog's breakfast?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Years ago I thought that my chickens had stopped laying for weeks. But then I found out; one of the dogs would raid the coop first in the morning and ate all the eggs, total of 7 a day, shells and all. I saw his butt sticking out of the chicken coop opening. He could pull that off as all the evidence was eaten and if I hadn't caught him red-handed I might have never found out. 7 eggs a day didn't affect him in any way. It was fun seeing him go on his way to his breakfast the next morning and found the coop closed.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

selzer said:


> It is totally animal protein. 75 calories each. I cannot see any reason why a dog could not eat 4 a day.
> 
> Hard boiled might cause more gas. I guess. Maybe. You can nuke them, fry them in butter, scramble them with milk and fry in butter, or feed them raw. You can make them for your breakfast and eat the whites and give the dog the yolks. *Egg is like the perfect food for dogs*.


That's my opinion as well, I've never had a problem. During summer and early fall when our chickens are laying overtime, my dogs eat lots of eggs. I either hard boil them, microwave several inside a large Kong (drape a papertowel over the top hole so it doesn't explode!), or just crack and serve raw.

Hard boiled eggs make perfect on-the-road travel snacks for dogs, as well. Nutritious, no waste, no mess.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

My holistic vet recommends the following:

*You may feed raw or cook eggs lightly (if you wish) but keep the yolk intact and uncooked to protect the fragile fatty acids from exposure to air and heat to get the nutritional value. Some dogs don’t digest raw eggs well but do fine with them slightly cooked.

*Eggs should not be the mainstay of your dogs’ diet but it’s great to feed eggs a few times per week. Feed amounts should be cut back slightly depending on how many eggs are fed.

*You should not feed eggs shells if your dogs’ diet already includes a calcium supplement as it would be more than what your dog needs. Too much calcium may be harmful to large breed puppies. They can also bind to other minerals making them less available to your dog. 

Our dogs are on a total raw diet and I feed our 65 pound female 2 raw eggs 4 times per week. Our 90 pound make gets 3 raw eggs 4 times weekly.

Moms


----------

